# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Una sopa de peces extraños

## ben-amar

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/01/...48_937705.html

El calentamiento del mar en el Cap de Creus atrae a nuevas especies y expulsa a las autóctonas
En 2011 la temperatura subió un grado respecto a la media
Antía Castedo Barcelona 30 ENE 2012 - 01:45 CET

Las aguas del Cap de Creus son de las más frías y productivas del Mediterráneo. Praderas de posidonia, crustáceos, corales y una gran variedad de peces conviven en la reserva marina al sur del golfo de León. Pero a la sobrepesca de ciertas especies, que pone en peligro la diversidad biológica de la zona, se une una nueva amenaza: el aumento de la temperatura del mar provocado por el cambio climático. Aunque es pronto para observar todas las transformaciones que este fenómeno puede acarrear para el medio marino, un estudio pionero financiado por la Fundación Abertis y llevado a cabo por investigadores de la Universidad de Girona, el CSIC y la Universidad Politécnica de Cataluña ha dado la alerta: el aumento de la temperatura del mar está cambiando la relación de especies de peces del Cap de Creus.

Por primera vez ha aumentado la presencia de especies propias de aguas cálidas, afirma el estudio. Se trata de la conclusión más evidente de la investigación, que ha durado un año y medio. Algunas nunca habían sido registradas en esta zona, como la vieja, un pescado muy común y apreciado en Canarias. Los científicos localizaron al menos dos ejemplares de vieja, uno atrapado por un pescador artesanal y otro avistado por un pescador submarino en febrero de 2011. Uno de ellos era un ejemplar juvenil, lo que indica que la especie ya se está empezando a reproducir, explica Josep Lloret, del departamento de Ciencias Ambientales de la Universidad de Girona y uno de los autores del estudio.

Los investigadores han utilizado los datos de capturas históricas de los pescadores y lonjas de la zona, han realizado muestreos de especies y larvas y han entrevistado a pescadores para trazar la evolución de los peces desde décadas atrás hasta la actualidad. Otra conclusión es que en el Cap de Creus se ha producido una disminución de especies típicas de aguas frías, que presuntamente han emigrado hacia el norte. Es el caso del espadín o la lengua de bacalao, que probablemente ha desaparecido del todo, aunque los científicos avisan de que es difícil saber si la causa principal es la sobrepesca o el aumento de la temperatura del mar.

Josep Pascual es un observador excepcional de los cambios ambientales producidos en las últimas décadas. Desde su puesto como encargado de la estación meteorológica de LEstartit, lleva 40 años haciendo mediciones de temperatura en esa zona de la costa de Girona. El año pasado fue atípico: la temperatura del mar y del aire alcanzó máximos históricos desde que existe el registro. La temperatura media en invierno en la superficie marina fue de 14 grados, uno más que la media de los anteriores 38 años, explica Pascual. Las oscilaciones son más agudas en la superficie que en la profundidad del mar, dice el experto. A pesar de ello, algunas de las especies perjudicadas por el calentamiento del agua (como la lengua de bacalao) viven en aguas profundas, lo que indica que el aumento de la temperatura marina no solo afecta a la superficie marina.

Los autores del estudio han recogido los datos de Pascual como evidencia del aumento de la temperatura marina en la zona, una constatación realizada por otros expertos en otras áreas como el Mediterráneo occidental y el Mar del Norte. En este último, donde la temperatura del fondo aumentó un grado de golpe entre 1988 y 1989, un tercio de las especies se han desplazado a latitudes más elevadas, entre ellas la lengua de bacalao. Un estudio reciente apunta a que la anchoa del Cantábrico se está desplazando al Mar del Norte porque el calentamiento de las aguas le permite, por primera vez, vivir allí.

En el Mediterráneo la temperatura de las capas más superficiales muestra una clara tendencia ascendente desde los años setenta, con incrementos de hasta 1,1 grados en la superficie y 0,7 a 80 metros de profundidad, según el artículo. El calentamiento se ha observado incluso a 2.000 metros de profundidad.

Es difícil saber qué cambios en cadena puede generar este nuevo escenario. Algunas de las especies de aguas cálidas que han aumentado en abundancia, como la barracuda y la anjova, son depredadoras, explica Lloret. No sabemos qué efectos puede tener esto sobre otros tipos de peces, avisa el investigador. Lloret cree que la llegada de nuevas especies podría tener efectos positivos sobre los pescadores, al aliviar la tensión actual sobre las reservas. Los consumidores y pescadores tendrán que acostumbrarse a aprender a apreciar pescados hasta ahora desconocidos en estas latitudes.

----------

